# STOLEN: '89 240 in SoCal



## narcotix (Nov 7, 2003)

Stolen on 3/7/04: Black '89 240SX fastback, black ATS 17" Competiion Rims with Azenis, home depot angle iron strut bar, modified stock sway bar, ghetto exhaust, sunroof, AGX's on stock cut springs, tint. Stolen out of my friend's driveway in West Los Angeles.

If ya see it, lemme know! Thanks all!

Jimmy


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sorry to hear that Jimmy. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

dude thats sux why cant those fuking ass wholes buy there own shit. all those fucking punk ass little girls cant afford anything of there own and the have to take someone else's shit cus they are jelous.

but if I see ur car ill be sure to fuck someone up.


----------



## smokey79 (Mar 22, 2004)

I really doubt that you would just beat someone's ass if you see a car matching that description. Seriously. But I have seen a car that matches this description down here in San Diego. Right down to the ghetto exhaust. So I don't know. It had AZ plates. I see it near Coronado by the naval base quit a bit. And I've only been seeing it for the last 2 weeks, so since the time of this post, it could really be it.


----------

